
Understanding Machine Learning: From Theory to Algorithms (Downloadable Book) - namin
https://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~shais/UnderstandingMachineLearning/
======
camoroso24
When you guys are studying and learning from this, what is your strategy? Do
you read the entire book online? Do you work through it and implement various
things? ...?

~~~
proverbialbunny
Just like with learning how to program, it's ideal to have a personal project
to go along with a book. This way when you dive in to the book(s) the
knowledge learned will be more likely to stick.

This will leave holes in ones knowledge, because different projects have
different challenges. Therefore, it's helpful to hold onto good books and come
back to them when going over other projects, reviewing and learning even more
useful information.

As for this book, I haven't read it, but it looks good and gentle, so there is
potentially less room for holes when reading this book. On the other end, when
doing a project, there is a higher chance of needing to dive into secondary
material to learn edge cases. It's a common trade off. All in all, this book
looks quite good from a ten thousand foot view.

------
mark_l_watson
I downloaded the PDF and looked at the beginning of two random chapters. My
first impression is that the authors define machine learning formally, but
fairly simply and then offer practical material. Not really fair to offer an
opinion after a 15 minute look, but it looks like a good book.

